# trout stream regs



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

does anyone know where i can find the maps with color coded streams like in years past. the new reg books dont have that anymore but maybe an online link?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Here you go

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261_52262-211205--,00.html


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261_52262-211205--,00.html


Just a heads up that this is still last year's rules. I assume these will be updated when the new fishing licenses go into effect to show the new gear restricted stream miles.

Don


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

fishinDon said:


> Just a heads up that this is still last year's rules. I assume these will be updated when the new fishing licenses go into effect to show the new gear restricted stream miles.
> 
> Don


I believe they are printed and some bait shops have copies of the new regulations.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Splitshot said:


> I believe they are printed and some bait shops have copies of the new regulations.


Picked up a copy of the 2011 Michigan Fishing Guide today at Dunhams. All the new Gear Restrictions are printed in there in red text. 

The guide refers you to the maps online, as usual.
Don


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

cool thanks guys


----------

